# Cheapest way to move furniture from one province to another



## welashubby (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello my wife and I are looking to move from Metro Manila to Baccalod. We're trying to find the cheapest way to get our stuff to Baccalod. We don't have much and the heaviest thing we own is the refrigerator that is only 3 months old. I its very light in my opinion. What do you fine people suggest? 

My wife is a Filipino but has no clue on the best way to move things there. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

This is a guess and only a guess as I'm not sure either. One idea might be to visit an LBC freight office close to you and see if they will ship the items that you have. Another way would be to use someone like Superferry from the port of Manila. Problem is how to get the stuff to the ship and then getting it from the ship to the new place. Perhaps LBC again.



Good luck,

Gene


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I would look into a freight shipper. That way it goes in their truck from point A to B. I have seen trucks like these traveling the RORO highway (East and West). I would have your wife or her relatives find someone that does this routinely. I would think that it shouldn't cost more than $500 to ship from Manila to Bacolod (2 days drive plus 3 ferry rides).... Or, if it all will fit in the back of a pickup, buy a pickup and move yourself for even less cost. I am sure that a pickup would go well in and around Bacolod (the roads aren't the greatest there)..


----------



## welashubby (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks guys. Jon, where can I find a cheap pickup? By the sound of your post I should be able to find one for like 250?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Used pickups can cost between 3-500,000php. I would look on Sulit or go thru the used car lots in Manila. If you buy a 4x2 they will be cheaper but won't have a lot of power (the 4x4s typically come with turbos). I would also stick with Toyota or Mitsubishi as they are common, easy to get parts for and worked on.


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Pay somebody to go as a pax and take the fridge as baggage and maybe you can have other items included as well.


----------



## welashubby (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks all for your responses!


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

welashubby said:


> Hello my wife and I are looking to move from Metro Manila to Baccalod. We're trying to find the cheapest way to get our stuff to Baccalod. We don't have much and the heaviest thing we own is the refrigerator that is only 3 months old. I its very light in my opinion. What do you fine people suggest?
> 
> My wife is a Filipino but has no clue on the best way to move things there.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


You have two possibilities here. One is to use a shipper that can take your belongings from Manila to Baccalod using their facilities and this would be determined by weight, size, how many boxes, etc. The alternative way is for you and your wife to move it all yourself in one fell swoop. Getting everything to the boat dock, using, perhaps, ****** Navigation, sailing one day, one night, to Baccalod, then getting everything off the vessel to your new place. If you, as Jon1, suggested, purchased a used pickup truck, which can carry your belongings, it can be put on the ****** Navigation vessel and you and your wife just guard the vehicle. Once you are off the vessel, you can then get to your new place. Good luck.


----------

